# Anyone had problems with misuse of images?



## scribbleprints (Jan 9, 2008)

I've heard criticisms that some of the terms of services on various PODS give them too much control over your images...but its seems to be speculation, not actual cases of misuse. Has anyone had a fulfilment service misuse your image (use it without giving you commission, use it after you've left the site, etc.) Thanks.


----------

